# Living in Krabi (City/Province)



## Rob385

Hey guys i'm new on here and also just moved to thailand. Well to be exactly I am now looking for a nice place to stay and have also been to a few places already. The one I am curious about is Krabi.

I didn't really enjoy the hectic life in Bangkok and I also didn't like the tourism in Phuket...feels like the typical German holiday resort on Phuket except with lots more russian guys haha ! I kind of miss the asian feeling.

I was told and read on the Internet that Krabi should be a nice place to live. Ao nang is supposed to be touristy again but how about other places in the Krabi province or Krabi City itself? How easy do you get an appartment for long term rental there? Do you have any infos on the food prices for typical Thai food? Are tuk tuk and taxi drivers also a rip off mafia like on Phuket? What is your feeling about living in Krabi in general?

Even if you don't live in Krabi, I would be grateful for any information from people who were there or stayed there a little bit.

If you had infos or some contact data of people that could help I would be really really thankful!

Rob


----------



## Rob385

Anyone? :/


----------

